# Im getting a serra!!!



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

well i always wanna stand out from the crowd, and i used to be the guy wit the pacu. well since my p's snacked on him, ive been just the average red belly keeper. i was gunna oreder terns, but then i got to thinking bout it, a 45 is a lil small for 3 terns, and 2 wouldnt be enuf for a "shoal". if i got three itld cost me around $60 and i would have the consint worry of murder in the tank. so ive decided to get a serra. ive got it narrowed down to 2, and i cant decide!!!ive seen absoulutly stunning specimens of each, and yet, very ugly inidivuals of each.somebody told me that eigenmanni are very touchy, and that most dont survive shipping, is this true? i guess that would explain why you dont see em often. here are good specimens of each, can i expect myn to look like this, or are these rare coloration?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well since you messed up voting, I'm going to post here: Brandti.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, get the eigenmanni. They're super rare but you should have no problem just up and finding one...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> rhom
> [snapback]1028442[/snapback]​


i f'n hate rhoms, EVERYBODY has one, i like the rare stuffs



elTwitcho said:


> Oh yeah, get the eigenmanni. They're super rare but you should have no problem just up and finding one...
> [snapback]1028451[/snapback]​


i think u were trying to be sarcastic







? well if u were, aquascape has em for $40 @ 3-4".


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No, no they don't


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

black mask elong


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If I could get a new Serra I'd get either a manny or an enlongatus.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > rhom
> ...


Out of stock


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> No, no they don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um yeah, well it says outta stock but im sure i can get one, if not ill try medinai, if not then brantii i think. but are eigenmanni really touchy and if i did get one could i expect to look like the one in the pic?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

it could take months to get one of those serras that you want


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I just got an eigenmanni from my lfs yesterday. He is so badass, started attacking my fingers through the glass in the store so i had to get him.

He is very curious of his surroundings and comes out of his hiding spot as soon as i enter the room and watches me intently. i definately reccomend one.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> it could take months to get one of those serras that you want
> [snapback]1028547[/snapback]​


so, the heart wants what the wants







. anyways it would be 100x better than a rhom











waspride said:


> I just got an eigenmanni from my lfs yesterday. He is so badass, started attacking my fingers through the glass in the store so i had to get him.
> 
> He is very curious of his surroundings and comes out of his hiding spot as soon as i enter the room and watches me intently. i definately reccomend one.
> 
> ...


sounds great, how much did u pay?how big?

and can someone tell me if eigenmanni are touchy, i kinda doubt this cuz arnt piranhas really hardy?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Tibs said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > it could take months to get one of those serras that you want
> ...


I paid $50, hes around 3.5 inches id guess.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok yall, after seeing waspride's, i decidined to get a eigenmanni, i guess maybe if i come round a medinai for cheap id take it too. so yall, if u ever see anythese for sale drop me a line







. Heres a pic of waspride's STUNNING juvi eigenmanni


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> maybe if i come round a medinai
> [snapback]1028616[/snapback]​












Good luck with that


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dont expect that your eigenmanni, when ever you get it to be Aggressive as waspride's


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > maybe if i come round a medinai
> ...


lol thanks. i guess im gunna need it huh







. well ill be scouring the retailers this summer looking for eigenmanni or medinai



henry 79 said:


> dont expect that your eigenmanni, when ever you get it to be Aggressive as waspride's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hondesly it wasnt the aggression with waspride's, it was the coloration, that thing is STUNNING


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I think that you have made a great chioice! You are smart to take your time and get the p that you truly want since you will potentially have it for a long time. They might be hard to get, but not impossible...GL!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dude, pedro has 1 Eigenmanni Piranha 3"-4" (Serrasalmus Eigenmanni) for sale

Price: $75.00


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

If you really like eignenmannis you should look into a manuelli, they are very similar body styles and the manny is even more colorful. I think mannys are a little easier to find but more expensive.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

waspride said:


> If you really like eignenmannis you should look into a manuelli, they are very similar body styles and the manny is even more colorful. I think mannys are a little easier to find but more expensive.
> [snapback]1031109[/snapback]​


yeah, but mannis are like 100+ and they are VERY active piranhas, and need more than my 45.

PS george told me he can get me a 2" medinai for $15 so even though its not a eigenmanni there similair and the price is right :laugh:


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

i voted for both since that is the only option i have :rasp:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oscarfish said:


> i voted for both since that is the only option i have :rasp:
> [snapback]1031416[/snapback]​


lol yeah i have problems startin polls, it always ends up like this


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

> PS george told me he can get me a 2" medinai for $15 so even though its not a eigenmanni there similair and the price is right laughlong.gif


After all of this you are going to go ahead and get a fish because the price is right???.........


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> > PS george told me he can get me a 2" medinai for $15 so even though its not a eigenmanni there similair and the price is right laughlong.gif
> 
> 
> After all of this you are going to go ahead and get a fish because the price is right???.........
> [snapback]1031695[/snapback]​


yes and no, it eigenmanni and medinai are very similar species and at the current time i can get a medinai at the size i want for a good price. im trying to contact pedro and ask him how quickly he can get me a 2" eigenmanni, but i have yet to contact him. i would prefer a eigenmanni, but medinai are also very similar so for the price its worth the different species


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

since i cant take the poll i'll put it here..my favorite serra is a purple spilo


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

WildRed said:


> since i cant take the poll i'll put it here..my favorite serra is a purple spilo
> [snapback]1031867[/snapback]​


arnt those the same as mac's?


----------

